# Help!



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

I really need to know what happens to a phone after its rooted, what does it do, does "brick" happen during the rooting process or is it operator error after a phone is rooted please help im getting ready to root my HTC inspire 4g


----------



## jeward72 (Aug 7, 2011)

No root is very easy.just read up it for your device. Usually if what your trying to root sith dosent work a battery pull put you right back to normal. As far as bricking your phone that is possible when flashing mods or roms. Read,read,read about what your gonna flash and follow OP to the letter. You should be fine. Good luck

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for getting back to me so quickly I really appreciate it


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

jeward72 said:


> No root is very easy.just read up it for your device. Usually if what your trying to root sith dosent work a battery pull put you right back to normal. As far as bricking your phone that is possible when flashing mods or roms. Read,read,read about what your gonna flash and follow OP to the letter. You should be fine. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


The reading part can't be emphasized enough. Too many people just start flashing crap onto their phones without even reading the whole post that they got it from. Learn as much as you can before you do anything, and you'll be safe and won't have to worry.


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

Flashing ROMS/mods does not put you at risk for a brick. A brick is when a device either no longer powers up or is completely unusable and cannot be recovered by any other means. What DOES put you at risk for bricking your device is flashing radios and flashing bootloaders and the like. Flashing ROMS/mods through recovery is completely fine and has no chance of bricking your device. Hope this helped.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

